# Sendmail



## luenstedt (15. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir einen lokalen Linuxserver aufgesetzt auf dem ich kleine PHP-Scripte laufen habe. Jetzt möchte ich gerne mittels eines PHP-Script intern Mails verschicken.

Die Mails aus dem Internet werden von einem anderen Linuxgateway(Fremdfirma)abgeholt und an einen MS Exchange Server(hauseigener) übergeben und dann in die einzelnen Postfächer verteilt.

Ich habe mit Sendmail noch nie gearbeitet und möchte jetzt gerne, dass mein PHP script an Empfänger aus dem Exchangeserver Mails verschicken kann.

In der Sendmail Mail-Queue habe ich folgenden Eintrag.

qfk7F7oxZS027853 Tue, 15 Aug 2006 09:50:59  absender@****.de empfänger@****.de 1012 bytes 
host map: lookup (****.de): deferred 


Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken. Vielen Dank im voraus für die Hilfe.

Gruss lünstedt


----------



## ripkens (15. August 2006)

http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/host_map__lookup_(domain)__deferred.html

Irgendwas stimmt mit dem MX record der empfänger Domain nicht

In dem Link ist beschrieben wie wan das "teilweise" umgehen kann...


----------

